# Is UK rental income taxed in Japan?



## Ilfracombe

All landlords, including those resident abroad, have to pay uk tax on uk rental income. If the income is less than your tax-free allowance (about 8,000 pounds, I think), and you have no other income, then you will pay no tax.
I asked the Tax office in Japan if this income would be taxed in Japan. They said it would have to be declared, but it would not be taxed as it has already been taxed in the UK (even if in fact no tax was paid)
Does anybody know if this is correct?


----------

